# Lib Tech board size advice



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am right about the same size as you with the same boot size and loved the 157 trs btx. 

I would get the 157 because the contact length is already short at 117, the 154 is at 115. The 154 is also a little softer, and if you are using this for an all mountain board you could use the extra stiffness.


----------



## jimdiecks (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the input. i want something that will stay solid at higher speeds. any other Lib/GNU recommendations besides the TRS? I was also looking at the Lib Dark Series or GNU Billy Goat or Altered Genetics. Seems like the Dark Series and Altered Genetics may be a park board that also rides all-mountain.


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol im 6'4 and i love my 09 Dark Series MTX 158, i wanted something to be able to throw around, yet i still kill all my buddies down the mountain along with anyone else out there. My other board is a 161, im going to opt for something in between 158 and 161 next time.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

at your size and for all mountain applications id go the 157


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

*lib tech board size*

Hi Sir
I have ridden Lib tech pacifier 162 cm for 3 years now riding GNU Temmpel Cummings PRO.Mod 162
for the 4 year the GNU is bit stiff in the powder but hangs on inn the slopes 
i am 180 cm tall 80 kg waight that my personal opinion i want a board that works all over the mountain 
I have been looking a Lib Tech TRS series Gnu Alterd Genectis Series and the last
www.Prior snowboards.com that my friend told me about and it looks GREAT and i am looking into this 
and the price is not bad 
iam going down inn lenght myelf for my next bord
i hope this helps a bit
just been out riding fresh snow upp here in the north HEHE 

Cheers From The North 
GNU


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Go for the 157. I have a 154 TRS with just the MTX (normal camber) and I feel it is a little short for high speeds at my weight of 180.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

I would say go with the 154. You can size down 3cm with a reverse camber board because you're getting more effective edge. Plus magne-traction will hold an edge in even the hairyest of situations.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Boardski said:


> I would say go with the 154. You can size down 3cm with a reverse camber board because you're getting more effective edge. Plus magne-traction will hold an edge in even the hairyest of situations.


You're not getting more effective edge with rocker. Lib techs are measured with the curve of the tips and tend to have shorter effective edges compared to their length then other boards. Neversummer SL-R 155 is 121 effective edge and Ride Machete 155 is 119 edge for example. Rocker boards tend to be less stable at high speeds and the little bit of extra length will help with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

You can ride a board with btx (rocker) a little shorter. You have more running length.

Thats from lib tech, not just my opinion.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

id go with the 157. i reide a TRS 154 w/MTX and it works perfectly for all mountain on the east coast. you want to go smaller with BTX but i would still go with atleast a 157 for you.


----------



## jimdiecks (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the inputs. I'm thinking about trying to catch a deal on this season's Dark Series b/c I like the graphics on the board better and also it's got their C2 tech built in to it. It looks like next year the TRS will have the C2 built in as well but I don't like the graphics as much and it'd be sweet to snag a sale on this year's Dark Series and be able to ride it a few times before the season is out. 

Any thoughts on a Dark Series vs TRS for more all-mountain, high-speed riding?


----------



## jimdiecks (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a Dark Series now. I'm trying to decide between the 155 and 158. The 155 has a little more of an effective edge than my Rome Agent did, but it's a little narrower. Does the narrower waist width have any other effect than making the board more responsive?

Everyone seems to say you can go smaller with C2BTX, so i'm thinking i should just stay with the 155 length that i'm used to for all-mountain riding. Thoughts?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

jimdiecks said:


> I'm looking for a Dark Series now. I'm trying to decide between the 155 and 158. The 155 has a little more of an effective edge than my Rome Agent did, but it's a little narrower. Does the narrower waist width have any other effect than making the board more responsive?
> 
> Everyone seems to say you can go smaller with C2BTX, so i'm thinking i should just stay with the 155 length that i'm used to for all-mountain riding. Thoughts?


Lighter maybe. And perhaps a deeper sidecut.

You can also check the difference between the widest and the contact point. If the dark series is smaller, then it’s even more responsive.
Snowboarding-Online.com | Snowboard Life Magazine | Breaking Down A Snowboard: Explaining the Terms

The binding risers are also supposed to make it more responsive. I think Plamer or something used to sell these plastic ones that you put between bindings.


----------



## Denzo 2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd check out the GNU Rider's Choice as well. I just picked up a 157.5 with BTX. I've only heard good things. Too bad I haven't been able to actually ride it yet.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Another vote for the 157...I ride the T.Rice 157 as an all mountain board...I wouldn't go shorter and have been thinking of going a little longer.


----------

